# Why does doordash pay so horrible?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I rarely get an order over $10 from them. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes they hide the full tip amount. Some of those $9 and $10 orders pay more than is shown.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

you won't see full amount til you drop off thats so people won't cherry pick


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I rarely get an order over $10 from them. Is there a reason for this?


Maybe they're punishing you for making a duplicated account, since you were deactivated two weeks ago from your original one.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes they hide the full tip amount. Some of those $9 and $10 orders pay more than is shown.


The key word here is SOME!!!!
If an order is not worth accepting on its face value, DO NOT accept it.
You WILL be disappointed.!!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes they hide the full tip amount. Some of those $9 and $10 orders pay more than is shown.


Okay, but most of the orders I see are around five or six dollars. I mean, what's the reason for that?



Mota-Driven said:


> Maybe they're punishing you for making a duplicated account, since you were deactivated two weeks ago from your original one.


Now I know that's not true.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Okay, but most of the orders I see are around five or six dollars. I mean, what's the reason for that?


Because many people don't leave very good tips. You get the base rate plus the tip and if the tip is small the payout is small.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Because many people don't leave very good tips. You get the base rate plus the tip and if the tip is small the payout is small.


I get that, but even the orders I get from Uber Eats aren't as bad as the ones I get from these losers. I mean I've gotten $10 to deliver Starbucks just a couple of miles from Uber Eats. I've never gotten anything like that from Doordash. With them, I'm lucky to get an offer of $7 to go 8 Miles.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

As long as there are drivers willing to take a $6 trip, there will always be $6 trips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]Why does doordash pay so horrible?[/HEADING]

Because ants will pickup trash.



TobyD said:


> As long as there are drivers willing to take a $6 trip, there will always be $6 trips.


7 for GH


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

One part of it is, they seem to be everyone's delivery contractor even if they do not process the payments and orders directly. While that is a good thing, when customers order through the restaurant directly instead, their staff is keeping the tips and not passing them on to the DD drivers.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The best DD pings are the ones with the odd amount like $9.27. Those have a large tip later.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> [HEADING=2]Why does doordash pay so horrible?[/HEADING]


So that uncle Tony, the CEO, can make his $300,000 base salary.
(plus bonuses, of course)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

GIGorJOB said:


> One part of it is, they seem to be everyone's delivery contractor even if they do not process the payments and orders directly. While that is a good thing, when customers order through the restaurant directly instead, their staff is keeping the tips and not passing them on to the DD drivers.


I think the delivery drivers as well as the tipping customers would be both shocked and outraged if they ever discovered just how much of the tips that are supposed to go to the drivers gets stolen by the restaurants and third party order taking services.

It's possible that as much as $100,000,000 or more in driver tips never gets to the drivers each year.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I think the delivery drivers as well as the tipping customers would be both shocked and outraged if they ever discovered just how much of the tips that are supposed to go to the drivers gets stolen by the restaurants and third party order taking services.
> 
> It's possible that as much as $100,000,000 or more in driver tips never gets to the drivers each year.


&#128077;

It's all fun and games till drivers find a better way to make money.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I rarely get an order over $10 from them. Is there a reason for this?


They're broke.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I rarely get an order over $10 from them. Is there a reason for this?


Because they get drivers to agree
If everyone refused they would pay more


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And let's not forget, Doortrash is stealing tips as well. With everybody's hand in the cookie jar leaves very little for the drivers


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> And let's not forget, Doortrash is stealing tips as well. With everybody's hand in the cookie jar leaves very little for the drivers


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DD and GH pay have gotten much worse lately. My DD acceptance rate has always been @35% but it’s dropped to the teens the last few weeks. So many lowball offers its ridiculous. My time as a delivery driver is slowly coming to an end


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

IMO the majority of these gig companies, in some key respects, are simply failed concepts built on grand ideas, that is until the automation and the robotics start getting involved. Makes you wonder if that was the end game all along.

The normal rules of capitalism do need seem to apply. If not for public offerings and investor/venture funding, knowing the right people or knowing those who do, etc, and if it were any of you or me, these concepts would likely never get off the ground.

How is a delivery app going to offer a driver a $20 payout on a $32 food order and it isn't even a partnered restaurant? So the customer maybe put in a $5 tip while the delivery surcharge is another $5, where are they getting the extra $10 from? It isn't coming from the restaurant, they probably don't even know the order is through the app/company. Never seen a mark up on the items either, if anything the item per item charges are cheaper in the app from my experiences.

How is this sustainable? It isn't yet at the same time it is still being sustained, so maybe it is. I can see one of us trying to explain that $10 loss example to an investor or bank. They are laughing us out of the room or demanding repayment or trying to find a way to get out. Then when something goes wrong and the customer demands a refund and they lose even more money on the order, it's the driver's fault.

Food margins alone are typically too small to truly benefit from, restaurants can't even get by on food margins alone. Don't get me wrong, some have figured it out and if you have the right agreements with the larger fast food and chain restaurants and they are willing to hand over virtually all their profits on orders and eat most/all the cancellations and complaints, etc, you might be ok but much like the restaurant industry at large, especially now, you're just collecting and moving around amounts of money, some larger than others, not necessarily that you profit from any of it.

Not talking about no profit as in balancing a budget or for legal tax strategies, some are losing serious money. Much like a restaurant, the lights are on, the rent is usually paid, employees are working, payroll might go out, suppliers are fulfilling orders, etc, the economic wheels are in motion and things are moving but is it really worth it?

They are trying to trade losses for volume and the drivers have to pay for a lot of this by way of bad offers. If not for the tips, flexibility and the mileage deductions, don't see how it would work even as it does. For now, it seems like a zero sum game for the restaurants, these companies and maybe for many of us as well and we don't realize it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I rarely get an order over $10 from them. Is there a reason for this?


Greed and because they can.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Bonus this weekend. Basically amounts to an extra $3 per delivery. All the ants will think they’ve hit the goldmine with a whopping $6 an order.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> I rarely get an order over $10 from them. Is there a reason for this?


Why did you switch from GH? With GH, I get $10 - $15 orders most of the time. Rarely goes below $9 ( but these numbers vary on your region, I'm in San Diego, where cost of living is higher ).



uberboy1212 said:


> DD and GH pay have gotten much worse lately. My DD acceptance rate has always been @35% but it's dropped to the teens the last few weeks. So many lowball offers its ridiculous. My time as a delivery driver is slowly coming to an end


Yeah, I noticed that. (I'm with GH). My acceptance rate used to be high, 90% and everything was above $9, now it's like 50% and I have to cherry pick just to get above $9. I won't go much lower, unless it's a couple of blocks, then I'll do maybe $8 or so.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I have to cherry pick just to get above $9. I won't go much lower, unless it's a couple of blocks, then I'll do maybe $8 or so.


People are trying to build up their savings in preparation for future lockdowns.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Grubhub was great when I drove for them for a short time. I would get offers for 15 and 18 dollars. To this day I have no idea how they made money. The whole business is a ponzi scheme. There just isn't a big enough profit margin for everyone to be happy


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

learn to cheery pick. 
i made 30 an hour today dd. decline 20 to accept one


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

1776abe said:


> Grubhub was great when I drove for them for a short time. I would get offers for 15 and 18 dollars. To this day I have no idea how they made money. The whole business is a ponzi scheme. There just isn't a big enough profit margin for everyone to be happy


You don't see the big picture long-term. I don't think any of these companies are ever really meant to be profitable, and they know that. They are riding on investors money for autonomous in the future. We all know that's where it's leading, Apple, Tesla, and you'll see the big players like Uber fall into the segment when the maturity of said technology is ready. Delivery is nothing but side collateral to companies like GH and Uber.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

It varies by market but IMHO Postmates is the worst of all 4

Second is grubhub

Here are my reasons:

With DD and UE you can see full pay including tip and total distance (only drawback is on UE tip can be changed after delivery. On DD it cannot)

GrubHub you see full pay tip included but you have to “guess” how many miles you are putting on your car for each request (tip cannot be changed after delivery)

Postmates you can’t see delivery pay or tip or how many miles you put on your car for each request. It’s all a mystery. Also tips don’t show up for a minimum of 24 hours and can sometimes show up over a week later 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

